

BBCHD and DRM: A Response to Cory Doctorow - bensummers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2009/10/freeview_hd_copy_protection_a.html

======
bensummers
Make sure you read the comments from nevali (first comment) and Cory Doctorow
(13th).

~~~
ynniv
A great line by Doctorow:

"Let's start with that overarching point: the BBC is prohibited from
encrypting its terrestrial signal. Full stop."

------
ZeroGravitas
I really like the BBC and the openess of their blogging. I generally agree
with Cory but think he sometimes goes too far, however ...

Every time DRM comes up the BBC embaresses themselves with their shifty and/or
nonsensical stances. It is genuinely appalling so I'm glad to see them taken
to task.

~~~
kierank
_Every time DRM comes up the BBC embaresses themselves with their shifty
and/or nonsensical stances. It is genuinely appalling so I'm glad to see them
taken to task._

Their stance is completely weird because it's clearly thrust upon them - This
one is the weirdest one for obvious reasons as seen in the diagram:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2009/04/welcome_to_so...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2009/04/welcome_to_some_new_initials_d.html)

Admittedly a few of the things Corey said didn't make sense (HD-to-SD
converter boxes) and the likes but it's mostly true and he's a good person to
have spearheading this issue.

For more information see the debate on the bbc backstage mailing lists:

<http://www.mail-archive.com/backstage@lists.bbc.co.uk/>

------
hernan43
He hardly seems to address Doctorow's criticism at all.

